# UCI track world championship



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi.
I was wondering if anyone is going to the world track championships in Carson ?
If so what days ?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*what's cookin'*



bandoulu said:


> Hi.
> I was wondering if anyone is going to the world track championships in Carson ?
> If so what days ?


check out www.bicyclekitchen.com


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'm going opening night, Thurs. the 24th.


----------

